# You know morel season is coming to an end when



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

You start finding giants. 

Oakland county


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

Found another today.


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Got lucky and found a few last Monday. No giants to be had. It was over after 6 days of February like weather and the ground is now late July dry. My yard is past the point of off color. Big congrats on that giants.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

These just started popping up in my yard the last couple days.


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Done for us in the northern lower - bone dry in the NE in 3 counites. Bone dry!! Not bad year but best pick was mid April - time to get things done around the 
house - garden planted and wait for July and Chantrelle season to start!!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Even with this lack of rain I still have found more this year compared to last.


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

At around 850 on the season i agree better then last year but not by much ..if you have had better one day numbers then your whole season produced then ya know it was a bad year ..too many miles on the truck and too many hrs in the woods too count ..but glad too get what i did ..


----------

